# just starting



## New time steamer (Dec 24, 2008)

What is really the best DCC system? I am looking at the NCE pro cab and the Digitraxx zepher, which is the way to go?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Some engines are more compatible than others, so it really depends on the engines you have. Using a compatible engines saves in costs , than purchasing extra's to make them work. So read up on the brand before buying.


----------

